# Ottawa DM looking for players



## Banshee16 (Feb 14, 2008)

We have a group playing Midnight, and are looking for an additional player to replace one who moved away.

Games are on Friday nights.  We're looking for players who have mobility (ie. wheels), as the players are scattered around the city, and most games, we play in Gatineau.

Banshee


----------

